# Help suddenly screen turns off and monitor shows no signal



## Bhav (Jan 6, 2013)

My PC config are 

Motherboard- Asus M2N68Am-Pluse
HDD- 320 gb 
Possessor- AMD Athlon II X2 240 
Power supply - corsair 450w b series
Graphic card- MSI 9400 GT 
RAM- 4 GB Transcend(800mhz)
Windows 7 64bit ultimate 

when i have install 4gb ram then my PC boot and run for some time then suddenly screen turn off and monitor shows no signal if i remove one ram then PC works perfectly can any one please tell me rezone of this and this problem was arise from yesterday


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Help*

^^

Did you check it with a spare RAM.?? I mean try interchanging the RAM into the solts and find out the real culprit (whether it is the RAM or the slot)..

1.) place RAM-1 into slot 1 and try booting up your PC
2.) place RAM-1 into slot 2 and try booting up your PC

likewise for the 2nd RAM. 

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## topgear (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Help suddenly screen turn off and monitor shows no signal*

@ op - do you have 2x 2GB ram modules ? they ran fine together before ? or you have newly installed any ram module ?


----------



## Bhav (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Help*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> Did you check it with a spare RAM.?? I mean try interchanging the RAM into the solts and find out the real culprit (whether it is the RAM or the slot)..
> 
> ...



i have try this when i install one ram at a time then system run perfectly no mater whice slot or ram



topgear said:


> @ op - do you have 2x 2GB ram modules ? they ran fine together before ? or you have newly installed any ram module ?



yes i have 2 ram they are same model I have get this problem when i have install 1st time my second ram but i don't no how it worked i have install my windows then it was worked more thane a year but suddenly it started agene 

sorry for my bad English


----------



## topgear (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Help suddenly screen turn off and monitor shows no signal*

if the ram modules ran fine together for 1 year before then they should be fine and also the slots as you have tested them - try remounting the cpu then.

BTW, when yu use 2x ram modules and get no signal can you hear any beep sounds - if yes, post the sound pattern here like for eg. one long, short or 2/3 short beeps etc.


----------



## Bhav (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Help suddenly screen turn off and monitor shows no signal*



topgear said:


> if the ram modules ran fine together for 1 year before then they should be fine and also the slots as you have tested them - try remounting the cpu then.
> 
> BTW, when yu use 2x ram modules and get no signal can you hear any beep sounds - if yes, post the sound pattern here like for eg. one long, short or 2/3 short beeps etc.



i get beep sound while booting system 1st time and 2/3 short beeps 3 time and no display
 i have to switch off power and then system boot normal


----------



## topgear (Jan 9, 2013)

the beep sounds indicating to memory module issue - test each ram modules using memtest86+ app, remount the cpu properly.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Help suddenly screen turn off and monitor shows no signal*



Bhav said:


> i get beep sound while booting system 1st time and 2/3 short beeps 3 time and no display
> i have to switch off power and then system boot normal



Problem with memory modules.
Plug in one at a time, and run memtest, after disabling USB legacy support in BIOS.


----------



## topgear (Jan 10, 2013)

USB legacy support has anything to do with memory issue ? never heard anything like this so asking.


----------



## Bhav (Jan 10, 2013)

topgear said:


> the beep sounds indicating to memory module issue - test each ram modules using memtest86+ app, remount the cpu properly.





d6bmg said:


> Problem with memory modules.
> Plug in one at a time, and run memtest, after disabling USB legacy support in BIOS.



thanx for the help


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 10, 2013)

topgear said:


> USB legacy support has anything to do with memory issue ? never heard anything like this so asking.



USB legacy support, if enabled while performing memtest, affects the result of memtest. So, it is always advisable to disable USB legacy support before performing memtest.


----------



## topgear (Jan 11, 2013)

^^ ok,. thanks for the tip.


----------



## Bhav (Jan 11, 2013)

topgear said:


> the beep sounds indicating to memory module issue - test each ram modules using memtest86+ app, remount the cpu properly.



cheek both ram no error but the problem still exist i have re install my possessor clear all my bios but no luck can it be a graphic card issue


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 11, 2013)

the same problem was with my PC too.. 
my GFX card was GTX 460.. problem was in GFX card only.. i got it RMA'd... now working good.. 

PS: also check by changing the VGA/HDMI/DVI cable which ever you are using..


----------



## Bhav (Jan 11, 2013)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> the same problem was with my PC too..
> my GFX card was GTX 460.. problem was in GFX card only.. i got it RMA'd... now working good..
> 
> PS: also check by changing the VGA/HDMI/DVI cable which ever you are using..



can u enplane what is RMA'd i didn't get u what u want to say


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 11, 2013)

Bhav said:


> can u enplane what is RMA'd i didn't get u what u want to say



RMA = Return Material Authorization.
In simpler word, 'servicing'.


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2013)

Bhav said:


> cheek both ram no error but the problem still exist i have re install my possessor clear all my bios but no luck can it be a graphic card issue



Ok, can you over volt the ram modules a little say set 1.9v mem volt from bios.


----------



## Bhav (Jan 12, 2013)

today i get blue screen message this was the message from whocrashed 

On Sat 12/01/2013 4:18:29 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\011213-20638-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x4B2AEC) 
Bugcheck code: 0x124 (0x0, 0xFFFFFA8005468038, 0x0, 0x0)
Error: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that a fatal hardware error has occurred. This bug check uses the error data that is provided by the Windows Hardware Error Architecture (WHEA). 
This is likely to be caused by a hardware problem problem. This problem might be caused by a thermal issue. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver which cannot be identified at this time.



topgear said:


> Ok, can you over volt the ram modules a little say set 1.9v mem volt from bios.



ok i will try it may be it will solve the issue


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 12, 2013)

You mean only the screen goes off while the system is still running? 

Remove the graphics card and try with your onboard graphics. See if the problem still continues.


----------



## topgear (Jan 13, 2013)

Bhav said:


> today i get blue screen message this was the message from whocrashed
> 
> On Sat 12/01/2013 4:18:29 AM GMT your computer crashed
> crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\011213-20638-01.dmp
> ...



this error usually occurs when cpu can't get enough power due to OC/Undervolting of the cpu from bios - make sure you did not have any sch settings in Bios and try to load bios optimized default setting, save and reboot - once again go into bios and then overvolt the ram modules.... also what's your cpus load temp - it would be better if you can post a HWinfo sensor screenshot.


----------



## Bhav (Jan 13, 2013)

topgear said:


> this error usually occurs when cpu can't get enough power due to OC/Undervolting of the cpu from bios - make sure you did not have any sch settings in Bios and try to load bios optimized default setting, save and reboot - once again go into bios and then overvolt the ram modules.... also what's your cpus load temp - it would be better if you can post a HWinfo sensor screenshot.



after setting up the ram volt system seems to working fine  

here is the cpu temp file

one more thing i know this is not the section for this question but can any one help me i want to buy 630 of nvidia and i am confused in galaxy and zotac please tell me whic will be a value for money card


----------



## topgear (Jan 14, 2013)

so now you can use tow mem modules together without any kind of issue ? anyway, acc to the screenshot the vcore ie cpu voltage is just too much  ( 1.536!!) - lower it asap to around 1.3v.

if you want a nvidia gfx card then between Galaxy and Zotac - chose Zotac but better would be if you can post your budget for the gfx card.


----------



## Bhav (Jan 14, 2013)

topgear said:


> so now you can use tow mem modules together without any kind of issue ? anyway, acc to the screenshot the vcore ie cpu voltage is just too much  ( 1.536!!) - lower it asap to around 1.3v.
> 
> if you want a nvidia gfx card then between Galaxy and Zotac - chose Zotac but better would be if you can post your budget for the gfx card.



k i will set it to 1.3 and my budget for the card is 4 not more than this


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 15, 2013)

For 4k, HD 6570 is the best option. HD 6670 1GB DDR3 is a much better option for 600 bucks more.


----------



## topgear (Jan 15, 2013)

Bhav said:


> k i will set it to 1.3 and my budget for the card is 4 not more than this



just a little correction - set it at 1.35v to play safe and for gfx card suggetsion go with what _saswat23_ has suggested.


----------



## Bhav (Jan 15, 2013)

thanx for the help my system is now working perfectly


----------



## topgear (Jan 16, 2013)

^^ Cool  .. BTW, can you post a one more bios hardware monitor screenshot.


----------



## Bhav (Jan 16, 2013)

Here is the screen shot of my bios


----------



## topgear (Jan 17, 2013)

cpu voltage is still high - have a look at the processor voltage option - other than Standard what other options this menu contains ?


----------



## Bhav (Jan 17, 2013)

topgear said:


> cpu voltage is still high - have a look at the processor voltage option - other than Standard what other options this menu contains ?



there is power saving +50mv and +100mv option


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2013)

all-right, use the power saving +50mv option first, save and reboot and post the cpu temp and vcore option values.


----------



## Bhav (Jan 18, 2013)

here is the screen shots


----------



## topgear (Jan 19, 2013)

Processor volt on power saving mode and 1.424 vcore looks all ok .. now just check whether it stays 100% stable.


----------



## Bhav (Jan 19, 2013)

topgear said:


> Processor volt on power saving mode and 1.424 vcore looks all ok .. now just check whether it stays 100% stable.



ok thanx for the help


----------



## topgear (Jan 20, 2013)

^^ reducing cpu vcore reduces cpu temp, power consumption and increases life of system components


----------

